# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  من أسرار لفظ الجلالة- لا تفوتنّك-

## على خيطر جمال الدين

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
أما بعد,
ففى لفظ الجلالة -الله- من الأشياء العجيبة التى أردتُ أن يعلمها الجميع فهى تخفى على خلق كثير وهى كالآتى :
لفظ الجلالة-الله- عَلَمٌ على رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما وليس سواه سبحانه فلا يُسمى به غيره من الخلق.
وهو اسم لا يُثنى ولا يُجمع ولا يُكبر ولا يُصغر ,وهو أعرف المعارف,يعرفه البار والفاجر والقاصى والدانى حتى المشرك والكافر,ويعرفه الجماد والطير والوحوش والجبال والأشجار والأنهار والبحار وكل ما فى السماء وكل ما فى الأرض وما بينهما وما بعدهما "وإن من شئ إلا يسبح بحمده"
وقيل فى قوله تعالى:"هل تعلمُ له سميا" أى هل تعرف أحدا فى البر والبحر والسهل والجبل والمشرق والمغرب اسمه -الله-غير الله ?....
وقيل :هو اسمه الأعظم 
/وآلية ذكر اسمه سبحانه وتعالى على اللسان البشري لها نغمة متفردة . فمكونات حروفه دون الأسماء جميعها يأتي ذكرها من خالص الجوف , لا من الشفتين. فـلفظ الجلالة لا تنطق به الشفاه لخلوه من النقاط ..
اذكروا اسم... (الله) الآن ، وراقبوا كيف نطقتموها هل استخرجتم الحروف من باطن الجوف أم أنكم لفظتموها ولا حراك في وجوهكم وشفاهكم ومن حكم ذلك أنه إذا أراد ذاكر أن يذكر اسم الله فإن أي جليس لن يشعر بذلك .
* ومن إعجاز اسمه أنه مهما نقصت حروفه فإن الاسم يبقى كما هو .
وكما هو معروف أن لفظ الجلالة يشكل بالضمة في نهاية الحرف الأخير
" اللهُ " وإذا ما حذفنا الحرف الأول يصبح اسمه لله كما تقول ال ( ولله الأسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها)
* وإذا ما حذفنا الألف واللام الأولى بقيت " له "
ولا يزال مدلولها الإلهي كما يقول سبحانه وتعالى ( له ما في السموات والأرض)
* وإن حذفت الألف واللام الأولى والثانية بقيت الهاء بالضمة " هـُ "
ورغم كذلك تبقى الإشارة إليه سبحانه وتعالى كما قال في كتابه (هو الذي لا اله إلا هو)
*وإذا ما حذفت اللام الأولى بقيت " إله "
كما قال تعالي في القران الكريم ( الله لا إله إلا هو)

ومما يُروى أن سيبويه النحوى لما مات رآه أحد أصحابه فى منامه فقال له : ما فعل الله بك ؟ قال : غفر لى بكلمة وأدخلنى الجنة...فقال له صاحبه وما هى الكلمة ؟ قال سيبويه : لما جئتُ إلى باب لفظ الجلالة-الله- قلتُ: هو أعرف المعارف.......
لا تنسونى فى دعاءكم

----------

